# Cracked hull 2020 smokercraft



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I just found a small crack in my hull while changing oil in my motor. I noticed last time out my bilge was kicking on every 30 min or so. Checked all livewell fitting and did a quick look and didn’t see anything until today. I have 3 or 4 rivets that look raised up off the hull and a small crack. Anyone ever been through this? I contacted the dealer and waiting to hear back. I have the warranty and personal insurance on it.


----------



## HNTNFSH (Nov 16, 2014)

That’s really unfortunate. As you mentioned, that should be under warranty. I don’t know the smokercraft warranty but most hulls have a reasonable warranty against failure. Lake Erie can be rough on aluminum boat holes and I had a 1981 Starcraft that I fished Lake Erie for 37 years with. It developed a crack along with both spray rails within its first 10 years of service. I had it originally welded along the crack however it did re-crack. We had extra aluminum plate bent around the sprayrail and re-welded. This lasted for more than a decade without issues. An experienced aluminum welder should be able to make that fix. There is no quick fix for your problem. If they honor the manufacture warranty, they will need to get you a new boat or it will need to be repaired( welded or rivet in a new plate. ). Placing extra aluminum plate over the crack and then welding in place by an experienced welder is the better way to go.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

If it’s a 2020 you should be getting a new boat under warranty. I don think it’s repairable.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Hit a log in Lake Erie with a Tracker I'd bought 2/3 weeks earlier. It cracked the hull and put a major dent in the bottom. I made a claim with my insurance. It took forever, but they honored the claim for my full purchase price (total loss.) I would hold out for that if I were you.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

I split the hull open on my Starweld back in 2015 , it was a 2013 , they said I hit something but in the end I found a terrible weld job and they ended up replacing the hull , I took it to the manufacture , had it back in 2 weeks


----------



## JCarp (Feb 1, 2005)

I had a 1999 Smokercraft with under warranty hull damage. The boat was replaced pretty hassle free. Smokercraft initially suggested sending me a (already built) new 2000 that was black but they didn't want to replace the green trailer. Dealer suggested that was not acceptable, I concurred. Dealer took care of everything and they made me a green boat in a timely manner. Good Luck.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I had some popped rivets on my Starcraft STX and rivets popping in the floor. Fixes under warranty…however it was a lengthy process. Started in October of 2019. They finally took my boat January 2020, didn’t get it back until May. Hopefully yours in a hull replacement and not a repair and they can get you back to right quickly.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Take it to them , if you take it to the dealer they will wait till they have some boat drop off in the area till they pick it up


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

My brother had a starcraft and popped some rivets and the factory in Topeka,Indiana i believe they put new rivets in the whole boat. Not a dime out of his pocket.


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Update: I have contacted my dealer 5 hours away from me. He wanted pics and videos of damage. I sent this all to him. He told me to contact a closer dealer to me to make it easier on me. I did that as well with no response. I finally got the Michigan dealer to send my pics and videos to smokercraft. The Ohio dealer has received those as well and said he will send them too if needed. I also contacted my insurance and having a adjuster look at hull to see if they will cover it in case smokercraft tries to pull some crap and not grant their warranty. In that case I’ll already have a adjuster opinion and idea of what the insurance route will look like. Michigan dealer has told me he should hear back by Friday from smokercraft on what they want to do……fingers crossed 🙏🏻


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Crappie22 said:


> Update: I have contacted my dealer 5 hours away from me. He wanted pics and videos of damage. I sent this all to him. He told me to contact a closer dealer to me to make it easier on me. I did that as well with no response. I finally got the Michigan dealer to send my pics and videos to smokercraft. The Ohio dealer has received those as well and said he will send them too if needed. I also contacted my insurance and having a adjuster look at hull to see if they will cover it in case smokercraft tries to pull some crap and not grant their warranty. In that case I’ll already have a adjuster opinion and idea of what the insurance route will look like. Michigan dealer has told me he should hear back by Friday from smokercraft on what they want to do……fingers crossed 🙏🏻


As long as you didn’t hit nothing your good, when my hull split they said I hit some, didn’t happen, they did want to charge me 2000.00 for the new hull because it was a 2015 vs a 2013 , I told them I would take that 2000.00 and put it towards a lawyer because when I’m done what I payed for that boat ain’t going to be a drop in the bucket, if they try to give you a run around, tell them you will contact a lawyer, I will say make a road trip and take it to them you get it back much quicker


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Insurance today claimed it a total loss. Guess I’m boat shopping


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Crappie22 said:


> Insurance today claimed it a total loss. Guess I’m boat shopping


Wow. Good luck. Merry Christmas?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

great, I hope you can find one in stock. What are you looking for, the same thing? I'd be interested in who your insurance is with.


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Southernsaug said:


> great, I hope you can find one in stock. What are you looking for, the same thing? I'd be interested in who your insurance is with.


My insurance is through progressive! Been a easy process. Loan was paid off a few days ago and have been approved for new loan. Im looking at another smokercraft or changing up to a xpress H series 17 or 18 with a 90 or 115 SHO on it. The mod v would be a lot better for bass tournaments, crappie fishing, inland lakes and even the marinas on Erie. The only sacrifice id have to take is the 5-6 trolling trips a year to Erie in my deep v I made. Been a difficult decision but have heard wonderful things about xpress boats and their hulls!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

So what did smokercraft end up doing


----------

